# Women specific body armor



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a bud getting into park riding who's in need of more form fitting chest protection. Any brands out there or do I need to get a heat gun and shape some plastic bits? TIA


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

I would have her look at motocross chest protectors. I know Acerbis makes one that is truly women's specific.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

69erSycip said:


> I would have her look at motocross chest protectors. I know Acerbis makes one that is truly women's specific.


 Thank you. She's not a member but is monitoring this thread. I'll give her a ping :thumbsup:


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

i thought women came with airbags stock...


----------



## ibelieveinsasquatch (Aug 28, 2007)

*Stock Air Bags*

Hehe....fleshbags. No, but seriously, I have several female friends that really seem to like the Women's specific Flackjacket from Rock Garden. One of them is particularly well endowed in the air bag department and she really likes this one. It also comes in pink.

http://www.rockgardn.com/items/body-armor/lady-flak-jacket-lfj-detail.htm?1=1&menu=1


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

MTNbiker14 said:


> i thought women came with airbags stock...


I'm pretty sure you can get an upgrade installed aftermarket too.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

You guys are slacking or something? It's the 6th post and still no, "worthless thread w/o pics" smilie? WTF?


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

ibelieveinsasquatch said:


> Hehe....fleshbags. No, but seriously, I have several female friends that really seem to like the Women's specific Flackjacket from Rock Garden. One of them is particularly well endowed in the air bag department and she really likes this one. It also comes in pink.
> 
> https://www.rockgardn.com/items/body-armor/lady-flak-jacket-lfj-detail.htm?1=1&menu=1


My wife has one of these & loves it, she also uses a fox women's specific roost guard for sledding (and she doesn't mess around on a sled) she's really happy with the fox guard, she says the fox unit does better on the hard hits. She may start using it for dh this year. You'd need forearm protection then though.










not the greatest shot of the guard, but she taken her share of hits & it's done well for her. She's small with a larger chestoral region, so she was really happy to find one that works for her!


----------



## Yetigirl (Aug 22, 2008)

backcountryislife said:


> .........She's small with a larger chestoral region, so she was really happy to find one that works for her!


chestoral region??? air bag department????

the creativity is amazing!  :thumbsup: 

I agree -- Rock Garden works!


----------



## overthehillbilly (Oct 2, 2009)

That is raaaaatarded huge air! Keepher!!!:cornut: 
I was gonna put 2cents in about moto gear but


----------



## jake7 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> You guys are slacking or something? It's the 6th post and still no, "worthless thread w/o pics" smilie? WTF?


Seriuosly. I just read through this thread and thought the same thing


----------



## eddyturn (Mar 27, 2006)

This is not going to end well.


----------



## timroz (Feb 25, 2007)

Women specific body humor...


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

ok pau11y, since you ruined the "worthless without pics" smiley opportunity, you are now obligated to show pictures. for you know, uh, um, 'sizing' help


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Yetigirl said:


> chestoral region??? air bag department????
> 
> the creativity is amazing!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree -- Rock Garden works!


How about this one: "chest-butt". It only applies to "above average" girls, though.

In all seriousness, my fiancé is considering getting some sort of upper body protection/pressure suit for resort riding. She likes the idea of women-specific designs...how bulky is the Rockgardn women's suit? She's no hucker, but doesn't want to get scratched and bruised up on the occasional dirt sandwich, so I'm thinking something fairly slim would be ideal.
I suppose she could rent one from WP to try it out also.


----------



## Mutchie (Oct 12, 2008)

mtg7aa said:


> How about this one: "chest-butt". It only applies to "above average" girls, though.
> 
> In all seriousness, my fiancé is considering getting some sort of upper body protection/pressure suit for resort riding. She likes the idea of women-specific designs...how bulky is the Rockgardn women's suit? She's no hucker, but doesn't want to get scratched and bruised up on the occasional dirt sandwich, so I'm thinking something fairly slim would be ideal.
> I suppose she could rent one from WP to try it out also.


just ordered 30 brand new lady flack jackets for the rental fleet. we will have them for sale new as well. phone a head for custom fitting!


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Mutchie said:


> just ordered 30 brand new lady flack jackets for the rental fleet. we will have them for sale new as well. phone a head for custom fitting!


Nice! I'll pass along the info, thanks.


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

Mutchie said:


> just ordered 30 brand new lady flack jackets for the rental fleet. we will have them for sale new as well.* phone a head for custom fitting!*


^^somebody's tryin to cop a feelsky!


----------



## Mutchie (Oct 12, 2008)

MTNbiker14 said:


> ^^somebody's tryin to cop a feelsky!


declines to make the "Hands on service" joke


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

MTNbiker14 said:


> ok pau11y, since you ruined the "worthless without pics" smiley opportunity, you are now obligated to show pictures. for you know, uh, um, 'sizing' help


Nope.
But I found this:







<= might *not* be *work-safe* smilie

https://cdn-i.dmdentertainment.com/DMVideoPlayer/player.swfThe Granny Gazonga Song!! -- powered by flowgo.com


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

Pau11y said:


> Nope.
> But I found this:


holy crap pau11y, that is possibly the most funny, and disturbing thing i have seen this year


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

MTNbiker14 said:


> holy crap pau11y, that is possibly the most funny, and disturbing thing i have seen this year


My bud is gonna kick my ass for sure now :thumbsup:


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

Pau11y said:


> My bud is gonna kick my ass for sure now :thumbsup:


blame those god damn mongorians


----------



## Cletus (Jun 14, 2004)

And I believe it's derogatory to refer to a woman's breasts as "boobs", "jugs", "winnebagos" or "golden bozos".. and that you should only refer to them as "hooters".
-Steve Martin


----------

